# auto-salvage



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

I have 100 acres in a township w/no zoning - there is a huge level area well above the 2lane blacktop running by my land (so no one can see anything going on on the land) - not many auto-salvage yards around.
My farmable land is well above and beyond this area which is closer to the road, would not be affected if I were to do a salvage yard there.
Has this been discussed here ? Anyone w/experience in this business ?
The typical 'junkyard dogs' and fences would also protect & hide my survival farm up above - no one would have to even know there was a farm back there off grid. Richard


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have a business on your property, eventually someone's brother-in-law or similar in the local courthouse will know about what else you have on the property....

I'd look into the laws governing salvage yards where it comes into the EPA requirements... Lots of oil and other nasty pollutants in old cars... You don't want to end up being a super fund...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think it is a wonderful idea, and a very profitable business.

Just to be safe, I'd do it like the big operators do, and drain all the fluids when I get the cars before moving them to the field. No leaks means no problems. 

It would be best that you buy Hollander exchange manuals, IMO. 

Selling used parts on ebay is something you might consider,especially the higher dollar and easy to ship stuff, depending on how you want to run your operation. Tail light lenses, head lamp assemblies and computer parts come to mind.

There is great money in the core businesses and scrap businesses. Catalytic converters can bring a small fortune. I'm told that batteries are fetching $10 each, for what its worth.

I've also been to a yard, many years ago, where the owner was draining gas out of the tanks, and sold it by the gallon to regular customers and people he knew. That was back when gas was 1.35 a gallon, and I think he sold it for .40 or .50 a gallon after he ran it through a couple of filters. Of course, I think this is against the law to do so, but who on earth was ever going to find out? I still get a kick out of this when I think about it. 

I would love the opportunity to start parting cars or own a junkyard.


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

i know a guy who does just this. he also has a big barn, he leaves the cars in the feild, and trys to pull the common parts and keep them labeled/organized in the barn... when the scrap is down he buys junk cars like crazy, when scrap is really high he junks the cars... he sells parts like crazy + makes bank from scraping them


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Like another poster said, check the laws in your state. Believe it or not this state, WV, makes it very difficult to start a legal salvage yard. There are ways around the law. The idea of banking scrap when prices are low and selling when high has made folks mucho dinero.

The biggest local yard currently has scrap piled higher than I've ever seen in the past. He doesn't sell parts BTW. Selling the parts is what helps the small operator.


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

well it sounds like a good idea (which is usually the kiss of death to it actually being a good idea)..before you go any further check into licensing and bonding and insurance requirements. I know several long term salvage yards that were forced out of business by the climbing stack of regulations they had to adhere to. Other places maybe different...but check first.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds good to me. There will likely be some licensing involved, and an occasional EPA encounter. These items are not serious in nature.

Off hand, it looks to me like we as a country or an economy, will be junking more cars than we will be making in the next generation or so. There is a ready market for your product, and it is usually a cash market. This eliminates a lot of problems starting out.

I would not hesitate.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's some laws concerning them in Maine... 

http://www.mainelegislature.org/legis/statutes/30-A/title30-Ach183sec0.html

THis link has the biggest chunk of regulations for the state.. http://www.mainelegislature.org/legis/statutes/30-A/title30-Asec3754-A.html

One thing I noticed is a license is good for 5 years.. what do you do if you get one, then in 5 years they don't want to renew?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Here's some laws concerning them in Maine...
> 
> http://www.mainelegislature.org/legis/statutes/30-A/title30-Ach183sec0.html
> 
> ...


Seems pretty easy to me. 

It appears that the state is trying to protect the watersheds, and it would be easy to be compliant with those statutes.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it is a good business to get into, and ran correctly you can make as much money as your willing to work for.

I don't run a typical salvage yard, but I have had close to a 100 cars around in the past and it is how I make about a 1/4 of my living currently. I have been selling scrap metal my whole life, an addiction I got from my dad. When I first started getting into auto salvage scrap was very low, about $40 a ton. I was given the vehicles for free just to remove them. Several years back scrap shot up as high as $250 a ton, everything was just about cleaned out in my area. I crushed as much as I wanted to dispose of at that time. I now make most of my money on parts not scrap price, a lot of parts I sell on Ebay.

The vehicles I buy now are bought for less than they will crush for including the gas bill to get it to the yard. Catalytic converters, wiring, cast aluminum, radiators and parts are where I make the profit. I I bring it home and strip it to the frame, everything good and usable is sold. Everything that will sell for more than shreds is removed. It then sets until scrap gets to a point I am willing to sell at, currently anything above $200 a ton for me. I also frequent some good salvage yards picking the best parts before they crush there cars.

I pick up cars all year but don't part many till I have the time in the winter. It is a good fill in when nothing is growing and there isn't much else going on besides animal care. I also enjoy working on cars, but not enough to become a regular mechanic, plus I like my freedom. That is what I would have against running a regular scrap yard, you have to hold regular business hours. Thats why I run my business the way I do, freedom.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you all, but especially Missouri .



JLMissouri said:


> I think it is a good business to get into, and ran correctly you can make as much money as your willing to work for.
> 
> I don't run a typical salvage yard, but I have had close to a 100 cars around in the past and it is how I make about a 1/4 of my living currently. I have been selling scrap metal my whole life, an addiction I got from my dad. When I first started getting into auto salvage scrap was very low, about $40 a ton. I was given the vehicles for free just to remove them. Several years back scrap shot up as high as $250 a ton, everything was just about cleaned out in my area. I crushed as much as I wanted to dispose of at that time. I now make most of my money on parts not scrap price, a lot of parts I sell on Ebay.
> 
> ...


----------

